# Pipe center DIY



## cascao (Sep 11, 2017)

Had a round 5" laminated steel laying around and decided to make a pipe center....

For the axle, used a drill chuck arbor MT02 to JT4. Machined Jacobs taper to 25mm the internal diameter of my bearing.

The bearing used is from a car front wheel. It's a double row angular contact ball bearing. It can handle axial and radial loads, It's preloaded (no free play), has good seal and it is cheap. The one I used has 25mm internal diameter, 55mm external and 45mm long.




Machined the 5" steel with 4 jaw chuck since this is the biggest I have. First back side was made with bearing case. Pressed bearing and axle. So, I machined most of the taper (35º).




***Now comes the odd part***
For the two finishing pass, I mounted the pipe center in tailstock and driven it by a threaded bar (see pics) This way I ensured best concentricity.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice work but I hope you're not wearing those gloves while operating that lathe ! My buddy down the steel mill got a chip caught in his glove , got pulled into the chuck and was killed . .


----------



## cascao (Sep 11, 2017)

Nooo, only to remove pipe center, it was hot!


----------



## cascao (Sep 12, 2017)

Threaded bar screw into pipe center. This hole can be used to remove the axle in future.
The photo doen't show but during tailstock turning, there was a nut holding the threaded bar in the pipe center. Otherwise the bar will screw into pipe center.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm in the middle of copying your design. Hope you don't mind. I got a slightly smaller OD wheel bearing for a 3-1/2" diameter pipe center.
So far I've made the rough outside shape and drilled and threaded pointy end, bored the bearing seat, made the MT2 and bearing abour  from a piece of hydraulic cylinder rod I had, complete with threaded hole at bearing end and compression washer for bearing.
Next steps are to very accurately finish turn the bearing end of the arbour, assemble and fit the threaded drive rod you mentioned. Then finish turn the cone in the tailstock.
Brilliant idea! Didn't take all that long either. Thanks a lot!
Photos coming when finished.


----------



## cascao (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice to know. post a photo of your pipe center after.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 21, 2017)

Pipe Center?  I have to admit making one never entered my mind, but I do have a large center.  It was listed as a bull nose center when I bought it.  

Very nice work.  

Laminated?  As in stacked plates?  Did you notice any tendency to get a different cut or groove at the seams?


----------



## cascao (Dec 21, 2017)

mistranslation detected

Sorry it was hot rolled steel.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi. Here are some photos, now that it is together.






Still one pass to go clean up the taper section in situ. 
I changed my mind about the angle of the taper, so had to do quite few passes...


----------



## kvt (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice but would it be good to put a thrust washer in the cone to push against.   I had though about making one,  but was looking at using two bearings, for rotation and a thrust bearing between it and the front that way any pressure is put between the cone and the head of the taper without pushing on the bearing, which I though may cause wear in them.    Just my 2 cents. 

Ken


----------



## Joe in Oz (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Ken. Maybe you misunderstand the reason for using double angular contact bearings in this project - and in car wheels which they are made for?
Angular contact bearings ARE thrust bearings, as well as radial bearings. By using a match-ground pair inside a single outer track ring, they have no backlash and can take the thrust a car can impose going around a corner really fast.... or a work piece being clamped against them.
No need for a separate thrust bearing.
I used the bullnose/pipe center today and it woks like a charm. Thanks again cascao!


----------



## cascao (Dec 23, 2017)

this is how car wheel bearing I've used look like.

https://www.tekkno.com.br/produto/2162/Rolamento-Contato-Angular-Duplo-5201

they have two internal race in one asembly witch give right amount of preload. and good seals in a cheap package.
as mentioned before, the loads they suposed to deal when in a car is much bigger than in a pipe center....

for who didn't like the idea of using car bearing, this same kind of unit is sold by bearing manufactures in their industrial catalog.


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok,   I think I understand.  Maybe I'm just paranoid and over build things.


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks like a very useful tool.


----------



## cascao (Dec 23, 2017)

overbuild tools never broke.


----------

